# New from France



## ericmtp (Sep 7, 2007)

Hello,
I'm a french recurve target archer. I'm from Montpellier in the south of France.
I will be in New-York for my job from october 20th to november 2th. 
Could you please help me sending me addresses of archery shops in NY (shops where I could find recurve bows) ?
You can reply by private message if there's any problem with the ArcheryTalk rules.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## markalbob (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi, and welcome...I've got nothing on NY shops, I'm afraid, but welcome to the boards.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Howdy!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk ercimtp. Have fun here.


----------



## e_m_i_l_y (May 10, 2006)

Hi! Welcome To AT!


----------



## lilminnesotangl (Oct 3, 2006)

Where in New York are you going to be staying, Eric? Welcome to Archery Talk :wave:


----------



## Martin Farrent (May 30, 2007)

Welcome from a Brit in Germany!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## ericmtp (Sep 7, 2007)

lilminnesotangl said:


> Where in New York are you going to be staying, Eric? Welcome to Archery Talk :wave:


In fact I'm going to be staying in Poughkeepsie for my job but I will be in NY city during the weekend 27th and 28th.


----------

